# Wanted to share with the AAA boys....



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 3, 2015)

Went fishing for a few days with Madsnooker on our annual 'HUNT FOR BIG FISH'.    Weather sucked but we got some fishing in whenever the rain would let us.   Here's one of the 11 Goliaths we caught....    What a blast it is to feel one of these guys at the end of 400# line...

Today is Advil and rest at my desk!


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 3, 2015)

Good Lawd!!!  That's fish sticks for days!!!!!  (i know you can't keep em.)

Wha'd you use for bait?  A goat?


----------



## 660griz (Aug 3, 2015)

PHOTOSHOP!!!

Just kidding. That is awesome. I cannot 'fathom' catching one of those. (Yes, I had been waiting to use the word fathom.)


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 3, 2015)

Good deal Bandy! Glad yall had a good time. 


And yes, that is one massive fish!


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 3, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> Good Lawd!!!  That's fish sticks for days!!!!!  (i know you can't keep em.)
> 
> Wha'd you use for bait?  A goat?



Lol


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 3, 2015)

Dang, what a fish!  Y'all def know how to catch em.  Congrats!


----------



## bullethead (Aug 3, 2015)

Phenomenal job snooker and bandy. That is incredible. Huge congrats.

My son's wedding RSVP arrived today and Almond encrusted Grouper is on the menu. For dang sure that is what I am going to have.
It is gonna be a Key Largo wedding and I think going with the local catch can't be a bad idea.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 4, 2015)

Caught on a zebco 202?


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 4, 2015)

1gr8bldr said:


> Caught on a zebco 202?



like this? Warn Severe duty military winch.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 4, 2015)

1gr8bldr said:


> Caught on a zebco 202?



Are you crazy? 




Everyone knows it takes at least a Zebco 33 with 8 lb test to tame these monsters.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 4, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> like this? Warn Severe duty military winch.



I really want one of these for my silverado. just can't find a brushguard for under a grand.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 4, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> I really want one of these for my silverado. just can't find a brushguard for under a grand.



A thousand bucks!?!  Here ya go:


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 4, 2015)

that's all well and good, but will I be able to secure it with scotch tape alone, or will some sort of masking tape be required?


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 4, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> A thousand bucks!?!  Here ya go:



Maybe its better if we dont ask why "brush guard" automatically made you think of a makeup brush.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 4, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> Maybe its better if we dont ask why "brush guard" automatically made you think of a makeup brush.




Shhhh......


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 4, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Are you crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A friend of mine, A highway patrol came to look at a big catfish I had caught before I released him. About 60 lbs.  He asked could he get a picture with it. LOL, 2 days later he had his pic put in the local paper and said he caught it on a zebco 202. He is a hoot


----------

